# New to the forum with model PT709 question....



## wvmike (May 13, 2010)

Hey all, new to the Handgunsfourms.net and looking for some advice on the 709 slim.

I bought one today, after much deliberation and internet research, from a local shop. After getting home I ran two magazines of ball through it without any of the dreaded three F`s. Ok, it worked fine even with the globs of protective shipping lube that I knew from the net research was in it. I then disassembled the gun as per instructions and gave her a good cleaning followed by light lubbing with Breakfree. Assambally went fine. The problem arose when I went to chamber a round and the slide would not go all the way forward into battery. The slide stops 3/8" from the front of the frame. With the slide locked open there is a lot of barrel movement while the slide spring assy. has no play or movement.

Attempting to disassemble the gun so far has proven impossible. Wile going through the disassembly proceedure everything goes as per instructions exccept the trigger canot be pulled.

This is what I think is going on. The trigger will not engage because the slide is not forward enough and the slide is not forward enough because I THINK that the slide spring assy. has moved from its postion on the bottom of the barrel. Does this make sence? If this is the case what can I do?

Any thoughts would be appreciated. While this is my first Taurus semi auto ( I have two revolers ) this is not my first semi. I have taken my XD down many times w/o a hitch.

FWIW taking the gun back to shop would be pointless since they only sell and do not service, and with the warranty I wouldnt let them anyway.

BTW the two mags that I shot were great function was flawless and accuracy was ok. I really like the size of the slim and hope it will fill the intended nitch for cc.

I hate to introduce myself to a new forum with problems but??

Thanks for any help.

wvmike


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If I am understanding you right, you have a live round stuck in the barrel but the gun will not go into battery. Will the slide lock back so you can get the round out? :watching:


----------



## wvmike (May 13, 2010)

No there is not a live round in the chamber. When trying to chamber a round, after cleaning, the bullet stoped at the feed ramp and didnot enter the barrel. I can pull the slide all the way to the rearward position and lock it back but it will not go all the way forward.

Thanks for the re.

wvm


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Take the pistol back apart, and get your manual out. Read it a couple of times. Follow the instructions and reassemble. Learn how to do a function test on the pistol without using live ammo. You should be good to go then. :smt023


----------



## wvmike (May 13, 2010)

Baldy said:


> Take the pistol back apart, and get your manual out. Read it a couple of times. Follow the instructions and reassemble. Learn how to do a function test on the pistol without using live ammo. You should be good to go then. :smt023


AS I stated in my original post..."Attempting to disassemble the gun so far has proven impossible. Wile going through the disassembly proceedure everything goes as per instructions exccept the trigger canot be pulled."

If could take the gun back apart I wouldnt have a problem. From my understanding of the disassebmly proceedure the pistol can not be accomplised without pulling the trigger. With the slide 3/8" to the rear the trigger assy will not work, and the slide will not go forward past this point.

I talked to a Taurus customer rep today and he confirmed that if the slide was in a rearward position then the trigger would not work and disassy. was not gonna happen. I made arangements for the gun to be picked up and returned for service.

FWIW the rep, "leo" was very help full and said that there would be no shipping charge and no repair fee.

Thanks for the input.

wvm


----------



## Rebel (Jul 25, 2010)

wvmike said:


> AS I stated in my original post..."Attempting to disassemble the gun so far has proven impossible. Wile going through the disassembly proceedure everything goes as per instructions exccept the trigger canot be pulled."
> 
> If could take the gun back apart I wouldnt have a problem. From my understanding of the disassebmly proceedure the pistol can not be accomplised without pulling the trigger. With the slide 3/8" to the rear the trigger assy will not work, and the slide will not go forward past this point.
> 
> ...


Here's your problem,,after going through the steps of taking the 709 apart and you are where the slide moved forward slightly past the rear frame edge, you'll notice a little tang right in the middle of slide on the rear of slide. If you look closely you'll see that edge is hanging up on a spring loaded piece that should move down by trigger being pulled. To get it apart for your first cleaning which should take care of this, take a small flathead screwdriver and pry very slightly upward on the slide tang, it will clear and slide can be removed. Keep in mind,,the slide has to remain toward the front of frame so your disassembly tabs don't move back to the locked position. In other words, you can't fire the gun by pulling the trigger.


----------



## Mastiff (Jan 12, 2013)

Tried to delete post, new to forum. Sorry


----------



## Mastiff (Jan 12, 2013)

*Pt 709*

I have owned a pt 709 for about a year now with close to 2K rounds thru it, no FTF, FTE. Love the little thing easy to carry, shoot and clean, just make sure safety is not accidentily flipped up when reassembling.
Also own a PT 92F with roughly 5K rounds run thru it.


----------



## Soldiernurse (Aug 12, 2011)

Sounds like Rebel is spot on but for future reference;
The 700's


----------

